
Mass-produced, printable solar cells enter market and could change everything - alexgrcs
https://www.minds.com/blog/view/488083692665712640/mass-produced-printable-solar-cells-enter-market-and-could-change-everything
======
mdorazio
Clicked through two links to get to the original article and there is still no
mention of how efficient these cells actually are. Printed cells have been
around for a while, but efficiency has been so low that you you would need
something like a square meter in direct sun to charge your phone.

~~~
mkj
9 or 10 percent it looks like. [http://arena.gov.au/files/2014/11/Printing-
solar-cells-publi...](http://arena.gov.au/files/2014/11/Printing-solar-cells-
public-dissemination-report.pdf)

~~~
mdorazio
Thanks. That's not too terrible - about half the efficiency of residential
rooftop panel at a significant price reduction.

~~~
vanderZwan
I would like to see an embodied energy comparison - if it's significantly
lower it might be a much better short-term solution, especially if the
technology keeps improving, because then it's not as bad to replace it every
few years

------
oldpond
And what do they use it for? Driving advertising displays. Now those posters
the kids put up on lampposts can really annoy the heck out of you.

